# Chernobyl Honeycomb BHO



## WhiteRooster (Oct 24, 2012)

Been taking dabs of this Chernobyl honeycomb BHO


----------



## SFguy (Oct 25, 2012)

lookd delicious


----------



## weedtester420 (Oct 27, 2012)

looks very tasty!!! mmmm


----------



## postedup610 (Oct 28, 2012)

You are so selfish....JK enjoy my friend.


----------

